
Why Voting in the United States Is Broken - huskyhuskie
https://medium.com/@CodyEngel/why-voting-in-the-united-states-is-broken-3a4b60251db3
======
gozur88
>The Electoral College was created to protect citizens from being manipulated
by a tyrannical dictator.

No it wasn't. The Electoral College was created because the smaller states
would never have consented to join a union with an electoral structure that
made them a footnote at election time.

